
Does Windows 8 succeed as a true tablet operating system? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/does-windows-8-succeed-as-a-true-tablet-operating-system/
======
shadesandcolour
I mean yeah you can bolt a toaster onto a fridge but I'm not sure why you
would want to do that :)

